# Sigma Lens works well with EOS R (video)



## rosw (Sep 12, 2018)

Hi
Randomly came across this video and will like to share with everyone who has doubts about third party lens working with EOS R
apparently through this video, there is no issues with Sigma (my guess is tamron) will be as good as well






time 2.36


----------



## rosw (Sep 13, 2018)

found another clip, confirming Sigma lens is compatible with EOS R


----------

